# Asparagus for Russian torties?



## Boris&Nellie (Sep 16, 2014)

I haven't found much about this on here or on the web... Is it okay to feed my torts asparagus?


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 16, 2014)

Here you go: http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp?st=true&mode=main&catID=29


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Star-of-India (Sep 16, 2014)

Watch out! They'll get smelly pee! ;-)


----------

